# Channing Tatum - Collier Schorr Photoshoot for the Fall issue of the Magazine 'The New York Times Style' 2014 (5x)



## Mandalorianer (21 Dez. 2014)

​


----------



## designsophy (24 März 2015)

Interessanter Mann!


----------



## ChloeD (21 Sep. 2018)

:thx: for Channing!


----------

